# Private Makeup Lessons



## ZohraIlyas

Hello everyone,
I am a professionally trained and certified make up artist and I am offering personalised makeup lessons to anyone who is interested, ranging from basic techniques to more advanced, current makeup trends. I also, have a diploma in aromatherapy skin care so I can also guide you about your skin care needs and requirements.
If you have any questions, please do not hesitate to contact me.

Cheers!


----------

